# Gotta have my gadgets!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, so I'm a gadget queen...I love, love, love electronic gadgets, and a friend just told me about my next must-have. She saw on on the Ellen show, and now, I'm dying because I have to have this, but dang it, it's not cheap. Check out the my vu ipod viewer. Apparently, they've been around for awhile...why am I just hearing about it now? Do any of you have this already??

http://www.myvu.com/


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Haven't seen this but if anyone tells my DH about it I'll :brick:!!! He's a techie/gadget freak!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just don't wear them while your driving!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Whoa, that's weird. My husband will probably think it's cool...but I'm wondering if it would encourage me to make fun of the people wearing them like the "jawbones" have. Seriously, does a person have to wear those things all the time?! Are they really expected that important of a phone call?! 

Meanwhile, I can imagine this would be very cool at the gym vs. getting a crick in my neck from trying to look up at their television screens.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got an IPOD 3 Christmases ago and it is still in the box. I charged it and followed the set-up instructions. When I turned it on, everything was in Japanese and I couldn't get it to go back to English. So, it went back in the box.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG! Take it to the Apple store and they'll show you how to use it at the Genius Bar. My husband would have a stroke if he heard that, he loves all the Apple products. If I didn't have him I'd probably do the same thing you did though!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, but if I can find it :brick: I'm giving it back to DD for DSIL to use. He is a mail carrier and needs a new one.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love toys !!! I love my Ipod ~ I download books to listen to while driving or walking....and to have all my favorite songs to listen to while cleaning...great!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love mine too! DH had an iPod Touch but when he got his iPhone he gave me that one. He gets the new gadgets and I take the old stuff, but love it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I would simply curl up and die without my ipod. I listen to books all the time. I have an audible account and need to have at least one new book every month. I'm listening to Angels and Demons right now. I intersperse new books with the Twilight and Harry Potter books.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I LOVE gadgets also. I want the touch for Christmas.*


----------

